# Fluval 105 + Clear Pipes



## DRillo (18 Jul 2011)

Hi,
I am planning on ordering a Fluval 105 (for a 30l tank) and want to add clear tubing and lily pipes.

Everywhere I look the filter fittings, tubing and pipes are listed with one measurement, no inner and outer diameters. Therefore I am not confident that what I am buying will even fit without leaking.

As I understand it the outer diameter for 105/205 is 14.5mm, so tubing with an inner diameter of 13mm should give a good seal.
Then come the lily pipes, listed as 10mm / 13mm / 17 mm - I assume this is outer diameter?
As I see it none of those standard size lily pipes will be a good fit with 13mm ID tubing.

I am bound to be missing something here so any help would be much appreciated.

** Not sure where most people buy their tubing but I build water cooled PCs as a hobby and there are some great deals on tubing on various watercooling sites, might be worth a look - http://watercooled-pcs.co.uk/en/watercooling-tubing.html is just one of many


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jul 2011)

Hi
The tubing your looking for will be 12mm/16mm that's the standard size for most medium sized filters.
Then there is 16mm/22mm tubing for the larger filters.
Therefore you will need 13mm glassware lily pipes.
Read below the pictures :arrow: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PM-Aquarium-Inflo ... 4aaae7db31
For more info.
hoggie


----------



## DRillo (18 Jul 2011)

Is there anything ebay doesn't sell.

Thanks hoggie, i'll stop asking questions soon honest.


----------



## GHNelson (18 Jul 2011)

Hi DRillo
I see that the Fluval has ribbed tubing...I'm not sure that that the filter taps will accept other non -Fluval tubing.
I'm sure someone will keep you right on that front.
Ive had a look it does seem possible but don't take my word as Gospel.
hoggie


----------



## DRillo (18 Jul 2011)

I used to own a 205 some time back and can vaguely remember the pipes. Although the tubing was ribbed the ends had a soft rubber 'boot' that was compressed in the fittings.

I would have though the compression fitting would compress the tubing but if anyone knows for sure it would be a great help.


----------

